# Uncle Fed Messer



## blackbear (Jan 15, 2017)

Primitive skills -ok-"Uncle Fed Messer" interview  enjoyI bet uncle fed had some stories to tell!
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/the...h-uncle-fed-messer-the-weekly-holler-13-24537


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2017)

blackbear said:


> Primitive skills -ok-"Uncle Fed Messer" interview  enjoyI bet uncle fed had some stories to tell!
> https://www.getrevue.co/profile/the...h-uncle-fed-messer-the-weekly-holler-13-24537



Thanks for posting this! Uncle Fed Messer was a relative of mine, lived only a couple miles from where I grew up and live now. He has always been a local legend, but I didn't know that he was known outside my holler here. Not many folks left nowadays anywhere near the same caliber of Uncle Fed.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 15, 2017)

I would give a pretty penny to see someone try to explain modern contraptions and political correctness to Uncle Fred.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 15, 2017)

What an honor it would have been to visit the old man and chat with him for a spell. So much history he could tell you about and the hunting and fishing stories...Wish someone had taken the time to write many of them down...


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 16, 2017)

Great stuff!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for posting. I've always enjoyed stories about the 'old school' way of doing things.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 5, 2017)

Great story!


----------

